# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Porosia e Safet Butkës, patriotit dhe europianit

## Xhuxhumaku

*Porosia e Safet Butkës, patriotit dhe europianit*

VISAR ZHITI

  Me rastin e 70-vjetorit të vetëvrasjes

Më 19 shtator 1943, pra si sot 70 vjet më parë, pedagogu Safet Butka patriot dhe europian, politikan i shquar, vrau veten. Arsye ishte një e vetme dhe madhore: apel për të ndalur vëllavrasjen. Ai akt tragjik ra si një kambanë që paralajmëronte Shqipërinë për luftën civile që mund të niste dhe për masakrat e ardhshme që do të ndodhnin. Kërkonte bashkimin, të luftohej së bashku për atdheun, syçeltësi në këtë drejtim dhe të përparohej nëpërmjet arsimimit dhe kulturës. Është detyrë ta kujtojmë. Siç paraqitet një CV sot në punë, po ashtu duhet dhe CV-ja sublime e Safet Butkës në dosjen e ndërgjegjes kombëtare si mësim morali dhe ti bëhet e njohur çdo shqiptari, sidomos të rinjve, institucioneve drejtuese.

*BIR I LUFTËTARIT MITIK,*
i Sali Butkës, që ishte ndërkohë dhe poet popullor, strateg dhe diplomat kur nuk kishte ende institucione të tilla, Safeti u lind në Butkë të Kolonjës më 10 gusht 1901, në vitin e parë të shekullit XX. Pasi mbaroi shkollën fillore në fshatin e tij, kur vendi ishte ende nën Perandorinë Osmane, ai shkoi për studime në Austri, në Linz, dhe më pas në Universitetin e Gracit. Gjë e rrallë kjo, kur Shqipëria nuk kishte universitete, por as shtet, familja e tij sakrifikonte dhe e përgatiste djalin jo për pasuritë e veta, për administrimin e tyre, por për Atdheun, për edukimin e shqiptarëve. Në Austri Safet Butka ishte organizatori i Shoqënisë së studentëve shqiptarë  Albania bashkë me miqtë dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij që do të shquheshin në shkencë dhe art më vonë, si Aleks Buda, Eqrem Çabej, Krist Maloku, Lasgush Poradeci, Skënder Luarasi, Qemal Butka, kushëriri i tij arkitekt etj. Punë e Safetit është botimi i zgjedhur i poezisë së Naim Frashërit, udhëheqësit shpirtëror dhe profetit të shqiptarëve. U kthye në Shqipëri në vitin 1928 dhe u emërua profesor në Liceun Francez të Korçës, më pas në Institutin Tregtar të Vlorës e në Normalen e Gjirokastrës, ku ishte dhe drejtor. Po kështu drejtor dhe në Gjimnazin e Tiranës.

Të shumta janë bëmat e tij edukuese dhe patriotike, vendosje pllakash përkujtimore, sjellja e eshtrave të Naim Frashërit nga Stambolli, shkrimet për problemet jetike, si Për të nesërmen shqiptare, Për zhvillimin e gjuhës, Mbi edukatën kombëtare, Po shqiptarizmit dhe Perëndimit etj., etj. U priu intelektualëve dhe studentëve në demonstratat e para antifashiste në prag të pushtimit, teksa kërkonin armë. Si antifashist u arrestua kur ishte mësues në Gjimnazin e Shkodrës më 2 shkurt 1940 dhe u internua në ishullin Ventotene në Itali, ku do gjente intelektualë e patriotë si Abaz Ermënji e Myzafer Pipa, Isuf Luzaj e Zai Fundo, si dhe federalistët italianë Sandro Pertini, Presidenti i ardhshëm i Italisë dhe Altiero Spinelli, ideator i Europës së Bashkuar. U miqësuan me ta me idenë e Europës së ardhme. Pasi lirohet, Safeti kthehet në Butkë te familja dhe menjëherë del malit dhe bëhet një nga udhëheqësit e shquar të lëvizjes së Ballit Kombëtar. Me luftëtarët e tij bëri beteja të ashpra kundër pushtuesit në zonën e Korçës. Nacionalist i flaktë, ai u përpoq për të bashkëpunuar me Frontin Nacional-Çlirimtar të drejtuar nga komunistët, realizon lidhje me ata, me anglezët etj. Ishte një nga nismëtarët dhe mbështetësit e Marrëveshjes së Mukje. Dhe pas prishjes së saj i trembej një lufte civile midis shqiptarëve. Teksa kapitullonte Italia fashiste, më 8 shtator 1943, forcat e Safet Butkës, së bashku me forcat partizane vazhdonin betejat për liri.

Në Pocestë çeta e Safet Butkës u rrethua pabesisht nga forcat komuniste. Sekretari juridik i tij, Xhevdet Kapshtica, shkruante: Ishte më tepër se një rrethim, një grackë, një provokim për luftë vëllavrasëse midis shqiptarëve I thanë Safetit se kishte ardhur koha që tu përgjigjeshim këtyre provokimeve siç e meritonin. Kjo nuk do të bëhet kurrë, sa të jem gjallë unë. Vetëm po të kalohet mbi trupin tim!. Por përpjekjet e përgjakura mes shqiptarëve nisën dhe po ashpërsoheshin. Dhe ndodhi ashtu siç kishte thënë. Safet Butka vret veten në fshatin Melçan. U vetëbë kurban në moshën 42-vjeçare, la gruan dhe fëmijët dhe një porosi sublime për gjithë popullin që të ndalte vëllavrasjen, këtë aksion vetëshkatërrues të cilin skishte si ta duronte.

*PARALELE EUROPIANE:*
Një akt i rëndë dhe i lartë vetëmohimi që të kujtonte atë që bëri shkrimtari austriak, hebreu Stefan Zëeig (Stefan Cvajg) një vit e gjysmë më parë në Rio de Zhanejro. Safeti patjetër që e dinte. Zweig po ndihej gjithnjë e më shumë në depresion nga rritja e intolerancës, autoritarizmit dhe nazizmit, dhe e kapi një dyshim i frikshëm për të ardhmen e Europës, asnjë shpresë për kulturën e saj dhe të njerëzimit në përgjithësi. Zweig u gjet i vdekur nga një mbidozë barbiturati. Unë mendoj se është më mirë për të përfunduar në kohë normale dhe në ereksionin e një jetë ku puna intelektuale është gëzim i pastër mes lirive vetjake, më e mira dhe më e larta mbi tokë, shkruante ai. Nuk ka vetëvrasje, ka vetëm vrasje, sipas një poeti të njohur. Fitimtarët e ardhshëm, nëpërmjet komandës së tyre, shpërndanë traktet partizane ku bënin me dije vetëvrasjen e profesor Safet Butkës e ndër të tjera shpreheshin me cinizëm:  na kurseu një plumb, se do ta vrisnim. Safet Butkën e vrau koha, mosmarrëveshja, bashkatdhetarët e vet, ata që do të instalonin diktaturën më mizore. Në fakt, vrau veten pluralizmi politik, mendimi i lirë, vizioni perëndimor, vendi. Se Safet Butka, krahas vdekjes së vet, aspak ballkanike, por europiane, do të thosha, e shndërruar në një testament epokal, na la pas ndërgjegjen e lartë dhe bëmat për edukimin e shqiptarëve si përparësi kombëtare, një vepër të vyer arsimore. Porositë e Safetit janë si poezi zanafillëse në mësimin modern shqiptar. Jetën dhe përmbledhje shkrimesh të tij tashmë e gjejmë të botuar nga i biri i tij, deputeti dhe veprimtari i njohur i demokracisë, Uran Butka.

Ndërkaq, do të thosha se sheshet presin shtatoren e qytetarit të lartë Safet Butka. Misioni i tij, sakrifica, vetëmartirizimi hedhin dritë të shenjtë edhe mbi të sotmen. Përballë tij do të kujtohemi patjetër që të shmangim përçarjet e dasitë politike, sherrnajën tradicionale, ti përkushtohemi bashkimit dhe arsimimit për një Shqipëri rilindëse përherë, në familjen tonë të natyrshme, Europa e Bashkuar.

http://www.panorama.com.al/2013/09/1...he-europianit/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Lexoni Gazeta Panorama ne formatin PDF »»KLIKO KETU
5 Komente per “Porosia e Safet Butkës, patriotit dhe europianit”

    Veli Stafa	
    19 Shtator, 2013 - 13:16	

    Prof.Safet Butka, edukator i shquar i te rinjeve intelektuale te viteve 30 pavarsisht se rrymat politike dhe ideologjike te kohes i vendosen ne kahe te kunderta.Edhe sot e kesaj dite qysh nga viti i larget 1937,ruaj ne shtepi me fanatizmin me te madh firmen e tij me boje te kuqe ne punimet e gjeometrise deskriptive te babait tim Alaedin Stafa ,nxenes i tij ne Liceun e Tiranes.Prof.Butka ishte patriot dhe antifashist.Per kete Ai u internua nga fshiazmi italian.Fatkeqesisht,sic ka thene nje i ditur:”perpjekja per te miren shpesh bie ndesh me dimensionin tragjik te historise”.Keto dimensione duhen vlersuar ne kontekstin e kohes dhe per kete arsye,prof. Safet Butka meriton nje vend nderi ne altarin e ndritur te kombit shqiptar dhe per kete Varrin duhet ta kete ne Varrezat e Deshmoreve te Kombit, ne Sauk.Babai me thoshte se me matematiken dhe gjeometrine e prof.Safetit, nuk patem asnje problem ne Universitetin e Firences duke deshmuar se Ai (Prof.Butka) kishte qene as me shume e as me pak,ne nivelet e kolegeve europiane te asaj kohe.
    Përgjigjjuni	
    Kolonjar	
    19 Shtator, 2013 - 13:46	

    Jeni nje personalitet shembull per jeten publike te vendit tone Z ZHiti. I urte i mencur. Te ngrihet vlera akoma me teper kur respekton nje figure te ndritur e te shkolluar qe ne zemer kishte vetem lirine e Shqiperise dhe bashkimin eshqiptareve ne nje shtet te vetem.
    Kosove,Shqiperi jemi 1
    Përgjigjjuni	
    lola	
    19 Shtator, 2013 - 14:58	

    kolonjaret tregojne ndryshe historine e tij qe ai ishte i rrethuar dhe ai e ka vrare veten ne wc ,por kur lexoj keto merita dhe keto histori them qe cdo pushtet politik i interpreton historite sic do
    Përgjigjjuni	
    Krasjoti tp	
    19 Shtator, 2013 - 18:08	

    Z.Ish minister.I biri i intelektualit te madh dhe antifashistit dhe antikomunistit gjithashtu, nuk eshte deputet,ju jeni deputet? me falni per injorancen.Ka me dhjetra familje te shquara patriotike por qe kane nje cene ne biografi, kane pasur pasuri.Dhe pikerisht per kete nuk duet te jene te perfaqesuara ne parlament , nuk e kane dashur dhe e kane refuzuar ish sistemin, nje prej tyre jini edhe ju, prandaj dhe nuk duet te afroen ne politik e ne parlament.Por a duet te bashkohet e djathta, a ka nevoj per nje Mukje te re ne Shqiperi?Ku eshte fashizmi, kunder kujt duet te luftojme, do pyesin. Kete e dine te gjithe.Intoleranxa,korrupsioni kriminaliteti.Te forteve,mafies ti dalin para intelektualet,idealistet fisniket.Te behet funksional pluralizmi ne Shqiperi.Te riorganizohet e djathta sipas konceptit te ZOlldashi dhe mos te pritet sa ti bien dashit to…..Ose e thene ndryshe mos te ngelemi duke pare si gjynaqare mos ve doren ne zemer Z.Meta, e ne parlament te zihemi per mustaqet e celos nderkohe qe tranzicioni vazhdon, ndersa telenovelen tash e luan Z.Rama.
    Përgjigjjuni	
    Lazarati zija basha	
    19 Shtator, 2013 - 18:33	

    Tek ka rrjedhur do pikoje -thote populli.Vejeni re djalin e tije si punon per evidentimin e krimeve te komunizmit duke punuar me mencuri pa egoizem pa ekstremizem.Qe te besh pune atdhetare duhet te jeshe i fisme Atdhetarizmi e humanizmi te te rrjedhin natyrshen neper damaret e gjakut shqiptar.Dhe butkajt e kane treguar vehten si rrace atdhetarene kohet me te errta qe ka kaluar memedheu.Poturegrisurit injorante e dembele qe krijuan shtetin komunist e qe dolen nga perenjte e ferrat kur gjermanet po iknin,duke shkelur edhe ne gjakun e deshmoreve qe luftuan dhemb per dhemb me nazi-fashizmin ,ju sulen patrioteve e familjeve te tyre per ti zhdukur si rrace sepse e kuptonin qe si kishin ne krahun e tyre prandaj i rane me kositjen e luftes se klasave duke menduar se do ta kishin pushtetin per jete te jeteve,por u gabuan se ”rron o rron e nuk vdes shqiptari”

----------

